# TUFTS-Threat Assessment Mgr.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Threat Assessment Manager - Public Safety
Institution:
*Tufts University*

Location:
Medford, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/16/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Description*
The department exists to support the goals of the university - teaching, research and patient care - by fostering a safe and secure environment in which members of the Tufts community can learn, work and live. Whereas safety and security is a responsibility shared by the whole community, the mission is achieved by applying leadership and our unique expertise to partnerships designed to prevent loss, reduce harm, and solve problems.

The Threat Assessment Manager manages the Tufts Threat Assessment and Management Team and the Policy Group; collaborates extensively with university officials, the Tufts community and the external community when managing cases and providing training; manages, advises and coordinates policy group and campus assessment teams; provides case administration, gathers data, creates reports, creates policies, web site content, training materials and presentations; plans conferences and other specialized presentations.

*Qualifications*
*Basic Requirements:*

5 or more years of experience as an EAP provider or counseling or a closely related field with a demonstrated knowledge of systems of triage and/or intervention.
Experience managing response to crisis situations and/or trauma recovery.
Experience working as part of a case management support team.
Experience coordinating multidisciplinary responses to threats, including but not limited to Public Safety, Law Enforcement, Student Affairs, clinical services, Human Resources, and General Counsel.
Experience in threat assessment or similar field.
Experience working within a college or university setting.
Master's degree in education, counseling, social work, public health, or related field.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Licensure (LCSW, LPC, PhD).
*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*

The position requires on-call availability, reporting for duty during non-work hours in cases of emergency, including occasional weekends, holidays, university closings, or states of emergency.

_*An employee in this position must complete all appropriate background checks at the time of hire, promotion, or transfer.*_

_Equal Opportunity Employer -
minority/females/veterans/disability/sexual orientation/gender identity._

*Primary Location*: United States-Massachusetts-Medford/Somerville

*Job*: Public Safety

*Organization*: Public Safety

*Employee Status*: Regular

*Schedule*: Full-time

*Job Posting*: Sep 15, 2017, 1:33:09 PM
*Application Information*
Contact:
Tufts University

Online App. Form:
http://tufts.taleo.net/careersection/ext/jobdetail.ftl?job=17001635


----------

